# Quick Connector for GPS?



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

What do you guys use? I was thinking of using SAE connectors. Any issues or considerations? This is a standalone, portable unit, with a dedicated battery (no other accessories).


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If its just power it should work


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There’s not a removeable plug on the back of the GPS?


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Lol would rather not be messing with that delicate 7-pin all the time


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ERK said:


> Lol would rather not be messing with that delicate 7-pin all the time


My Lowrance GPS has a 7 pin so the only way to do a quick connect would be a in line connector
I dielectric both pins and the female plug so it slides together. A quick connect would be great but I don't keep my GPS on the boat cause it sits outside, its covered but it still gets hot and cold


----------

